# what is the best bitless bridal to use on my 14 yr old Morgan?



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

I have read reviews about the cross under style Dr.Robert Cook bitless bridal, but reviews seem to be really outdated. Is this really worth the hype, they seem a bit pricey. I tried a snaffle bit that bends with ball in middle , but she does not like it at all!!! Previous owner advised bitless bridal. Can anyone suggest what brand might work best?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What makes you think she doesn't like her bitted bridle? Horses have to be trained to accept pressure. If she just doesn't like pressure, she isn't going to be cured by moving the pressure to another point on her face. 

Some horses honestly don't like bits. But _most _horses who resist the bit honestly don't like pressure and haven't been trained to properly move off of it. :wink: Or the human riding them doesn't have good hands -- e.g, there is no release. For example, some people pull a horse all the way through a turn. They keep pulling even after the horse is bent and moving the right way. No release, even for a correct answer (turning).

Before you change tack, change yourself and your training techniques. Also, get a dentist to check those teeth. Check your saddle fit. Pain creates resistance.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^Yep, always best to review what you are doing with your hands before deciding your horse doesn’t like a bit


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Why don't you ask the previous owner what they used?


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

previous owner used a bitless bridal, that is why I am asking which bitless bridal to purchase, there are so many to choose from. I am use to snaffle bits, that is why I tried a snaffle. My boyfriend rode her bareback in round pen with just a lead rope. However on trails I wanted something a bit more safer with better control. I don't know much about bitless bridals, hence why I am asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like a little S hackamore. It rides a lot like a bitted bridle and has good stopping power and lateral control if you ever get into a situation where you need it. My horse finds it comfortable and agreeable. 

I don't like the Dr. Cook's design. It doesn't have enough release, and my horses seem annoyed at the way it applies pressure. It wraps around their heads. That made my mare claustrophobic.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen horses raise their nose and bulldoze thro a Dr. Cook type headstall. If you are used to riding in a snaffle, why not train her to one, teaching her to soften and give. I'll suggest a regular loose ring snaffle as the thickness of the mouthpiece is medium.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

There are a lot of options. Lol. I sorta made my own. My horse didn't like the way most squeezed his head. So I modified a nose piece that attached to my bridle. It doesn't squeeze at all. I guess it's just more like a rope halter but is a leather bridle.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

_Love _bit less riding! My mares ride comfortably and obediently in their halters with rope reins - a pleasurable experience for all three of us


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just brought a LightRider Bitless Bridle to try on my mare. Most just to see how she would go in one for flat/bush riding. She is currently in a french link snaffle and response to vocal commands. 
I was deciding between the LightRider and NoBit Bridle, the LightRider had better reviews mostly quicker release and not crossed over under the jaw. 
I can let you know how it goes


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

crazy4mypaint said:


> previous owner used a bitless bridal, that is why I am asking which bitless bridal to purchase, there are so many to choose from. I am use to snaffle bits, that is why I tried a snaffle. My boyfriend rode her bareback in round pen with just a lead rope. However on trails I wanted something a bit more safer with better control. I don't know much about bitless bridals, hence why I am asking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check with the previous owner and see which one she used. This is something that can take some trial and error.

I tried a Dr Cook bitless bridle and it made him so angry I did an emergency dismount! I changed to a little S for when I do to bitless and that works fine. Otherwise I have a small selection of bits I can use, right now its a KY rotary bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I DESPISE the dr.cook bitless. haven't had it on a horse yet that likes it, and I hate the feel of it. When you think about the mechanics of it, its an awful idea. what horse wants their entire head squeezed whenever you want to stop? Its like a straight jacket for their face.

I have seen two horses wearing it off the farm, they both had their heads in the air trying to avoid it.

I'm a fan of a side pull, and I want to try a little s hack one day. I also thing a bosal can be an amazing tool if you know how to use it. If you go the mechanical hackamore route, make sure its not a cheap one and its fitted well.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

The Light Rider is very good. My TWH mare goes really well in it. Another really nice one is the Nurturalhorse. It's the training that makes a horse as safe as possible, not the bit you use, so choose what works for your horse, and focus on that all important ground work.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have used a Dr. Cooks for 2 years...it is ok. I tried a hackamore at a clinic and I much prefer it (rawhide bosal, leather hanger and McCarty). See if you can try a Dr Cook's before you buy.


----------



## DixieMay1996 (May 2, 2013)

I usually use a Bosel bridle with my mare. I highly suggest it if your horse is keen on cues and directions.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I've found the bitless bridles that affect the nose and poll of the horse only works when a horse is well trained in how to respond to those particular pressures. With most forms of pressure, especially on a sensitive area like the face, most horses push into the pressure trying to push past it. So when there's pressure on their poll their likely first reaction is to shoot their head up to push past that pressure. If you teach them, with just a flat halter and lead rope, how to put their head down with pressure on the poll first they'll know how to relieve that pressure appropriately. Same for giving to pressure on the nose, but most horses understand this, given that's how we use a flat halter.

I personally love sidepulls that just engage the nose of the horse, they can of course, be made more and less severe with the use of knots, firmer/softer materials, some cross under the chin all in all, you need to find the one your horse is comfortable packing and train him to respond to it. 

The biggest concern with anything that crosses under, whether engaging the whole head or just the nose, is the immediacy of release, so stick with softer materials and metal rings. 

The other form of bitless are ones that have shanks, the longer the shank the more you _need_to neck rein. I've seen some little tiny shanked hackamores which could use direct reining, but would be strong. While the true mechnical hackamores with real shanks do need to be used for neck reining only, direct reining will just twist the noseband in all sorts of confusing positions for the horse.


Another important thing to remember big time, just cause it doesn't have a bit doesn't mean it can't hurt. These are tools that operate with the use of pressure and release and all provide some form of pressure (in varying degrees) so be sure to be clear in your signals, consistent in your releases and train your horses well enough to respond to the lightest pressure, saving the firmer pressure for true emergencies. 

That's my 2 cents!


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for your two cents as well as everyone else. Seems like a spring release bosal is the direction I am thinking about trying out first. Sorry I cant remember the correct name, I think it is rankbridle.com if any one is curious... I also might try a side pull andt little s at some point if this does not work out. Trial and error process unfortunantly. I do appreciate everyones advise. I am glad I joined this forum, I seem to learn something new every time I log on, so thanks for that....


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

crazy4mypaint said:


> Thank you for your two cents as well as everyone else. Seems like a spring release bosal is the direction I am thinking about trying out first. Sorry I cant remember the correct name, I think it is rankbridle.com if any one is curious... I also might try a side pull andt little s at some point if this does not work out. Trial and error process unfortunantly. I do appreciate everyones advise. I am glad I joined this forum, I seem to learn something new every time I log on, so thanks for that....


Would you mind keeping us posted on this? Strange but someone else was JUST talking about this bridle (the spring loaded one). I am super curious about how it works.
I love my hackamore (bosal) but I don't want to get the rawhide wet and would love a backup.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I love Dr. Cooks. Have ridden numerous horses in them - all trained by our state's version of the "Horse Whisperer," I'm convinced. The horses seem to move better in them on the trail and in endurance or competitive trail the bitless is preferred because it allows them to eat moisture containing grass freely. in that case the bitless serves the purpose of promoting hydration. 

With my young, phlegmatic, "warmblood" beast I use the bitless so I don't feel I'm teaching him bad things by being in his mouth all the time when we're trail blazing. When you're doing flat work, however, or more advanced work, not sure how to put it, then you might find you'll need the bit to move the horse up in his training. You're not going to find a dressage trainer, or barrel racer, for that matter who's going to go for the bitless. At least the trainers I met want a bit.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Check with the previous owner and see which one she used. This is something that can take some trial and error.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This would be a good starting point. If what was used by the former owner worked, I'd stick with that.


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually decided to go local with just a simple bitless bridal, leather. However still interested in spring release bosal, If a second option is needed, this will be my 2nd choice, will keep you informed ...


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you got pictures? Does it use any sort of mechanics like crossing under or shanks or anything? Or is it just a firm noseband sidepull? Curious to know what you went with and what you think of it


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)

I use just a simple rope halter. But if you don't feel confident about it start in like a round pen or arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsmn (Aug 8, 2013)

I've never actually tried it because I've been away from horses for some time, but I really like the design of the "nurtural bridle" (yes, that's the spelling). I think it's an improvement over the Cooke bridle because it has a special piece underneath the mandible and a different crownpiece going behind the ears so that the reins cannot dangle or slip out of place when pulling side to side. Again, I've never actually used it but based on what I've seen on their website, I'd really like to try it someday as I really like the idea of going bitless.

http://www.nurturalhorse.com/faq/how-does-our-bitless-bridle-work/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Fancy That (Jun 10, 2011)

I am not a fan of any bitless bridle with the leverage/constricting/squeezing and cross-under type of action.

I only like a classic sidepull with the reins on the side, even better, slightly higher up on the sides....and with the correct fittings to keep it stable on the head for no twisting. I also don't like rawhide on the nose, but a stiff leather is fine or covered rawhide.

The only ones like this that I know of are:
Lindell (Linda Tellington Jones Sidepull)
Diana Thompson Sidepull
Buckaroo Leather sidepull (remember - the jowl strap is critical for stability and clarity of signals and to prevent rubbing across the nose)

Moss Rock Endurance and another Endurance company make this design too, but I don't like the beta strap across the nose as much.

Here's a picture of the Diana Thompson design:


There are also a lot of Icelandic Tack places with good sidepulls like this one. This is the design I prefer, just my opinion:
http://static.mijnwebwinkel.nl/winkel/becidor/article17451996.jpg


----------

